

How We Got Our First 2,000 Users Doing Things That Don't Scale - joelle
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3024472/how-we-got-our-first-2000-users-doing-things-that-dont-scale?utm_source=Product+Hunt&utm_campaign=af88ca3153-daily-email-01-06-2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2cd7d34185-af88ca3153-104053773

======
3stripe
Really interesting to see behind the scenes in terms of connecting with the
press.

But this seems more like a minimum viable community than a minimum viable
product to me.

    
    
      "No matter how useful your product might be, it isn't a business without users"
    

I think that should read: "without customers".

Is there a plan regarding monetization? There was no mention of this under
'The Uncertain Future' section...

~~~
rrhoover
Glad you enjoyed it. WRT to monetization, our focus is engagement/retention,
then growth, then monetization (maybe). We have some ideas on how we might
monetize (hint: [http://jonathan-kim.com/2014/starting-
fires/](http://jonathan-kim.com/2014/starting-fires/)) but that's not our
focus at this time.

------
eps
Just looked at ProductHunt - it's not really in a generally usable state, is
it? There's no way to comment, no way to submit new products (even of it'd go
through moderators first). It seems that the only thing one can do is to
Logout :-/

What gives? What am I missing?

~~~
rrhoover
Sorry it's not incredibly clear. We have some changes to make to the product
before we open it to a broader audience. In the meantime, we're slowing
whitelisting people, giving them access to post and comment.

~~~
esdailycom
So is this limited just to commenters or to people submitting new products as
well? I just noticed you do not have a submit product option either.

~~~
rrhoover
It's limited to both comments and submissions at the moment.

------
VLM
A smoothly implemented marketing roadmap.

It is an interesting historical narrative of what happened. Probably needs a
second post of analysis, comparison/contrast, if I had to do it again I'd...
but for what it is, its a good post.

